# Rndll32.ex File



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi I have been having a hard time with an error that keeps popping up on my screen when I start my computer. I have a Friend that has ben trying to help me trouble shoot it but we just cant seem to get it fixed. It says RUNDLL32.EX File appears to be corrupt. Reinstall the file and then try again. Any ideas??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan

Try the scan above Beth Ann,,,many times errors of that type are linked to a worm or virus.

Would nt hurt to post a logfile as well.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## sum_0.33 (Jan 10, 2004)

above statement is true.,
method of replacing the rundll32.exe depends on your OS. So let us know what is your OS.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

OH MY WORD! I started scanning my system with the panda scan at 9:30 this morning and as of 2:10 it was just a little over half way done!! I ended up accidently closing the window so it never finished-something had to have been wrong-4 1/2 hours?? My operating system is windows ME. Also I tried to defrag last night and a window came up saying that windows cannot deframent this drive because the drive contains errors that first must be repaired. To repair your drive click scan disk and then try again. IDNODEFRAG004. But when I tried to scan the disc it said scan disc not installed on your computer! And scan disc is not a valid WIN32 application. Whats up with all this now? Also got an error saying explorer has caused an error in WZSHLEZ1.DLL and a companion error didnt get the number before the blue screen of death came up...what is wrong?


----------



## sum_0.33 (Jan 10, 2004)

first get a back up of the registry (following link)
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q256419
then, replace your rundll32.exe
Click Start>Run, enter, msconfig and click the "Extract one File" 
type rundll32.exe press enter
In the restore from location 
insert your winME CD 
or
look in one of the following

c:\windows\options\cabs
c:\windows\options\install

In the "Restore To" location enter: c:\windows 
or the correct path, if different.

Then you better try a the virus cheking. If you do it using Panda chek all the options like, chek for unkwon viruses... and like that.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

YOU DID IT SUM!!!! I have been fighting with this rundll32 corrupted file for almost 2 weeks! I had help with it from others but for some reason it just wasnt working-basically did everything you told me to before, but must have been missing something-anyway its fixed! I have AVG virus protection-I run that usually every day or two to check for viruses and of course keep it updated-thats just as good as Panda right? Thanks again sum


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

I have another problem though when I try to run a scan disk I get this....c:\windows\scandskw.exe is not a valid win32 appication. Because of this I cant defrag and its been a LONG time since I have and know it needs it-have uninstalled a lot and installed a lot so its due. How do I fix this error? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to start,,,run then type

scanreg /fix 

a space after scanreg and hit ok. Follow instructions. Reboot when asked then try scandisk.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok Bandit I will sign off and do that but one question though-when I typed that in it said requires re-installing windows do you want to continue-is that right? Do I go for it-I said no so I could ask you first-thank you


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It is not supposed to say that,,,It is supposed to say rebuilding the registry which is ok. Do not allow it to reinstall..Is it really saying re install windows?? Hang on I will post a picture.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Bandit how are you? I just now realized it was you-havnt talked to you in a long time-do you remember me? Thank you for your help!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes I do remember,,,HI!  
Below is the picture.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Wait-your right-I read to fast-it says rebuilding the registry requires restarting windows....duh.....sorry.....


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

ok im going to sign off and do it-I'll sign on after and let you know how I made out-thank you Mr. bandit


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Cross your fingers,,,it will cause no damage,,,none I have experienced see ya after.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Didnt work  Same error came up that its not a valid win32 application...what now Mr. Bandit?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Wow,,ok I need to read, hang in there though maybe someone else will come up with another idea before I read what I am hunting for.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try this,,have an ME disk onhand before you try.

start -> settings -> control panel -> add/remove programs -> windows setup -> system tools -> scandisk.

Remove the check from scandisk,,click ok then apply and ok,,,restart,,,go back and repeat the steps to install scandisk,,,restart and give it a shot


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I am gonna try unchecking system tools,,,I do not see scandisk listed..hang on a few let me test it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats not gonna work,,,,,,,,,,,,lets try a different route,, I am gonna try it first.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do a find files seach,,,,,,,,,search for scandisk,,,there should be 2 alike dos programs for scandisk,,,click each and see of both are corrupted.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

I think so-the 2 that are shortcuts come up with the error that its not valid the other two just wont open.......


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

They should not be shortcuts,,,,,,,,they should be actual dos exe's

you have two like that in the picture? And you clicked them both?


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes I have those 2-and when i try to open them i get that little box that pops up asking me what program i want to open them with


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Or it just pops up real quick and dissapears...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

try it this way,,,if you do not have a boot floppy you can make one,,,,,,go to 

start -> settings -> control panel -> add/remove programs -> startup disk and hit create,,,,have a clean floppy installed. After its finished then,

Restart the computer with the floppy in the drive,,,eventually you will get to the point of 4 choices,,,,,,choose number 4 minimal boot. When it stops you will see A:\> at that point type

C:\> 

and hit enter,,,,,,,,,then type scandisk and hit enter or scandisk.exe when it is finished restart and see if it will work in windows.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok I wrote this all down and will do first thing int the morning-tried to do while on line and crashed 2 times so I am going to give it a rest for the night. I'll let you know the outcome tomarrow. Thank you so much for your help Sir Bandit-lol, remember that?)


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

one more thing-you said when its finished restart and see if it will run in windows what do you mean-whats "it" leave the floppy in?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I missed your post,,,,,,Im sorry Madamoiselle Beth Ann,,,,,,I mean remove the floppy when you reboot.  It is scandisk in windows after,,,,,,,,,see if it will work when you get back to windows.


----------



## sum_0.33 (Jan 10, 2004)

have you tried scandisk in the SAFE_MODE, ?


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Didnt' work-either in safe mode or with the floppy. I made the disc but when I tried to start the pc with it in the drive the computer didnt even rcognize it and it started up as usual in windows. Tried again to defrag and of course cant because there are errors but I dont know what they are because scan disc doesnt work. Now what??

Confused in connecticut....again.....


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Beth Ann,

You will have to go into the BIOS setup and set the boot order so that the floppy drive is first in order to use the boot disk.

Have you been able to complete a complete virus scan with the latest definitions? The reason I ask is because your problem with scandisk sounds very much like the symptoms of a system infected with either the W32.Dexec or possibly the Bugbear virus.

For what it is worth, you should have two versions of scandisk. One, scandskw.exe, is the windows application that usually runs after a bad shutdown and the second one, scandisk.exe, is the DOS version which can be run from a command prompt.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Kilowat

I am able to do a scan and get the latest virus deffs-I did have a trojan but it was istbar and dyfica and were healed or put in the vault. I know how to get to the bios- (f-2) right? but not sure how to set the boot order-can probably figure it out but just dont want to get somewhere i dont know how to get out of.....


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

To be sure Beth Ann do this,power on and at the top it tells all about the bios version you have. Post all that information.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Power on? In Bios? Im sorry Im getting confused.........


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Read the top of the monitor window when you push the power button. You will see something,,,,,,,,,bios. and version..........or do you see compaq,,,,,,,or dell or hp or gateway??


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Bandit 

I found it-its BIOS DIVISION AO2 Is that what you mean-come on REAL fast at the bottom of the screen when I boot up.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I missed your post,,,,I'm sorry, I think thats it. Its a dell? I could find no pictures. I need to read the info that kilowatt has posted. Im not sure you will have to make changes to the bios yet.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes is a dell dimension 8100 pentium 4, 40 gig and 128 mb ram-its 3 years old and the OS is ME


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Beth Killowatt asked above,, did you ever get through a complete virus scan?

Also post a hijack log,,something may show up there. Its below.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

yes with AVG


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok would you post a hijack log, The instructions are at the site, Im sorry its taking me so long to reply. Click below.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Bandit-sorry I just got back on line was outside in the snow  Beautiful snow storm Anyway I have hijack this and know how to scan and post the log (dont know how to read it though-lol) Here it is and thanks again for your time-my computer is running a viruss scan right now too-I have sceduld for 5pm every night

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:16:31 PM, on 1/18/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR16.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COOKIE WASHER\AOLWASHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\TRAYMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGW.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS 2\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.de/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.de/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.de/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0096CC0A-623C-4829-AD9C-19AF0DC9D8FE} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAPIEBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD] C:\Program Files\Netropa\Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ccWasher] C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\aolwasher.exe /1
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe "default"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe "default"
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .bpt: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.dellnet.com
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://www.rimfiremedia.com/code//PWActiveXImgCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD17FAAA-17B4-4736-AAEF-436EDC304C8C} (ContentAuditX Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...ch.com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1B09066-C95C-4EF6-8DFD-3DD0AFE610B6} (AOL YGP Screensaver) - http://pak02.pictures.aol.com/ygp/aol/plugin/screensaver/YGPPicScreensaver.1.0.2.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37984.6434722222
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I see two antiviruses running,,do not uninstall macafee til you get the version number. It is very important. I am gonna finish checking your log now. Snow huh,,,,,sounds like fun


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It seems pretty clean though there are two I do not know about. I can't find information about them.

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0096CC0A-623C-4829-AD9C-19AF0DC9D8FE} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAPIEBAR.DLL
it is a download accelerater. I seem to remember its bad but I am not sure.

O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://www.rimfiremedia.com/code//PWActiveXImgCtl.cab


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

I have AVG and just installed a firewall that was free from aol (download) (McAfee) I was told by someone on teck guy to have a firewall-didnt know it was the same thing as antivirus-if I shoudnt run them both cant I just go in to remore programs and take it out? I thought it would be good to have because I got those 2 viruses that avg picked up on and vaulted them.......


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

No you cannot just go in and take out macafee,,,,if you do it could really cause some serious problems. Thats why I am asking for the version of it. Go and do a find files for it. Right click it and get the version. Its really important Beth.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you have a macafee firewall and AVG antivirus. Is that correct?


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

I cant find tthe version did a search and there all in there but when I right to get properties I dont see anything for versions


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Info about DAP


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes Bandit-just got the firewall and my problems were before that was installed.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

This is what I have besides AVG

http://free.aol.com/antivirus/antivirus_kwlanding.adp


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

And DAP I have had for probably almost 3 years....


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Having to antiviruses is nt a good thing,,,,,,,Uninstall one. That may not be your problem but its really not good.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

ok I'll get rid of that macfee free firewall from aol-just did it a couple days ago


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

There-done.....


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Speaking of anti virus-I had norton but had to get of it causing a ton of problems and not working right even with a brand new disc and version but when I un-installed it for the last time I STILL have a garbage can that says norton protected there is still things in my system if I do a search that says Norton system works etc-can all thosethings just be deleted?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lets hope thats it,,,,,,,,I sure did nt see anything else in your startup. I thought Dap was bad but I could nt be sure. If you have had it for three years then keep it. The link Kilowatt posted is from a reputable site. Sometimes programs change,,,maybe thats what happened.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lets take em one at a time. Get the first problem solved first,,then tackle the next. OK?


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

ok


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok let us know if your still having trouble.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

well remember this was all about the scan disc and not being able to do a disc defrag because of errors on the disc but because the scan disc wont work i cant find out what the errors are.........


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I remember,,,,,,,,If you have tried to run it in safe mode I really doubt that you will have more success in Minimal boot. What about an overinstall. If I overinstalled 2 drives here and kept the programs and files would you want to try that? Im kinda nervous bout this because I have good drives. You have a drive with errors,,,,,,,,,,that could be anything. You may lose the chance to recover those,,,,,,,,,what do you think? Wanna wait for more Ideas?


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

EEEEEK! I did try safe and minamal woudnt work either-my computer didnt even recognize that there was a floppy in....and everything else you just said after that part-well......I dont know what that means... But I thank you so much for all your help-you guys are so cool!


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

And as for the snow-wow! It started snowning early this morning so we went to the early service (church) the roads were horrible but with an old jeep wrangler-we can get anywhere-just have to watch out for the other guy who got a 4 wheel drive for Christmas and never drove one before but thinks he's invincible...lol...it snowed all day here in New England and just stopped a little bit ago-what a beautiful snow it is-was just outside again-what a winter wonderland...Gods creations and seasons....totally blow my mind....awesome.......


----------



## frsnnn (Feb 18, 2008)

hi there...
for one month I'm experiencing a problem.. which is, when I try to open an Internet Explorer, in my all attempts every time, a box is appearing where a yellow exclamation mark exists and where it says "a web site wants to open a web content using this program", or something like that because I'm not using the English version.. I do not want to see that box every time I click on Internet Explorer, also I want to open a new tab. If you please help me, I will be very happy.. 

ps: I'm using Windows Vista.. and I attached the view of that box..


----------

